# Post pictures of your bows!



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is my collection lol. MR6, Monster 7.0, Z7 Xtreme, Drenalin, Triumph, Apex 7.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Not all mine are target setups but there they are.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

HoughsArchery said:


> Not all mine are target setups but there they are.


Lol ya noticed that. Sorry for the last minute edit. I see tons of picture threads for hunting bows already, but none for target.


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

howardyudoing said:


> Lol ya noticed that. Sorry for the last minute edit. I see tons of picture threads for hunting bows already, but none for target.


Ya I agree a target bow thread is a good idea. My Triumph is set up with a Sure-Loc sight, Viper scope, QAD drop away, and Shrewd stabilizers.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

Now if only people will participate..............................................................................


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

howardyudoing said:


> Now if only people will participate..............................................................................


Give it time they probably will. Can't say I didn't put my 2 cents in lol even if there not all target setups.


----------



## bowgal (Jun 12, 2003)

Here's mine.....


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Heres my girl! Shes going to have a Sure-Loc Quest-X on her soon. Its in the mail as I type this


----------



## andyman1970 (Apr 2, 2008)

^^^

How do you like the Kaya limbs?


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm not sure who you're asking, as I have Kaya limbs on the bow above. They shoot well. They draw pretty smoothly and I can't complain about how they feel. I'm shooting the Tropics, which..I don't know what they were renamed to. K2 or K3.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

andyman1970 said:


> ^^^
> 
> How do you like the Kaya limbs?


HAHA! I had the feeling someone would be asking me that question since im not sure how many have felt them in action. Ill be honest and say that I have no idea because I have nothing to compare them to other than my KAPs next to them, and the KAPs are 10# lighter. The draw is definitely heavier and they fling arrows, thats all that I can really say about them  Havent had any issues on my Nexus other than them being significantly louder than the lighter limbs I have.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Excuse the top limbs, my paint guy has been busy (me)


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

awesome paint job.. I may have to steal your idea.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Skunk, you have one damn, sexy bow! Love that black and red scheme.


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Riser: Hoyt Formula RX
Stabilizer: Fuse Carbon Blade
Sight: Sure-Loc Quest X
Sight Aperture: Barry's Flo-Red Sight Ring (check in FITA classifieds!)


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

What did you use to paint your sight knobs, haloist?


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I can answer that, for Sure Locs, you can buy colored knob kits. I've got green ones on mine!


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

hwjchan said:


> I can answer that, for Sure Locs, you can buy colored knob kits. I've got green ones on mine!


Interesting! I might have to invest in a kit when I get mine. I just found them on Lancaster haha.


----------



## Spear4573 (Apr 21, 2012)

Pics could be better, but pretty proud of this baby!!!

























2009 Hoyt Ultra Elite
Axcel AX3000 sight
Axcel X41 scope, 4X lens
28" DL
55#
28" Cartel stabilizer


----------



## swelles10 (Dec 22, 2008)

Here's my bow and a bit of school pride thrown in too


----------



## rajahmar (Jun 24, 2011)

My target rig:

Mathews Conquest Apex 8, Shibuya Ultima cpx520, 29mm Shibuya scope 0,75 (6x) diopter lens, Trophy Taker SS Pro, B-Stinger XL Premier 33", B-Stinger 12"


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

people here are too modest.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Although I really dont want to shoot a compound, I sure do love the looks of them!


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my setup. Not sure which I'm happier with, the bow or the quiver, but I'm mostly pleased that I have them both. Also, quiver-display is probably the best use I've had for that encyclopedia in the last 4 years of college.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Is that the famous duct tape quiver?


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

Perhaps? It's definitely a duct tape quiver, and may be starting to be known around here, but it's not the legendary one that was traded for a real angel. It's a copy of a neet quiver that a friend had, with sort of angel-like coloring. And yes, it's all duct tape (except for some stiffening in the vertical bit, the arrow tubes, and reinforcement in the belt), and yes, it's all hand-sewn together, nothing has been taped on.


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

View attachment 1360449

View attachment 1360452


Not real great pictures of my bows, but makes me want to shoot! Hahaha


----------



## kakend (Oct 30, 2007)

^ ^ ^ ^

The one that looks blue is actually a Spig. Explorer II that is gunmetal and the other is a Hoyt GMX that is dipped in predator camo.


----------



## Doug_77 (Nov 3, 2008)

I know the curved bits fit in the red bit... gosh it must be nice to be a compound shooter...


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Doug_77 said:


> View attachment 1360622
> 
> 
> I know the curved bits fit in the red bit... gosh it must be nice to be a compound shooter...


Just remember that the stringy thing loops around the tips of the curved bits too! Im no expert but I think thats how it works


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

Arsi said:


> Just remember that the stringy thing loops around the tips of the curved bits too! Im no expert but I think thats how it works


You forgot to mention that he needs to securely attach the flux capacitor.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

I think all the straight bits attach to the red thing too, but I may be mistaken.


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

no, the straight parts connect to each other to make the stick in stickbow....duh...:smash:


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Doug_77 said:


> View attachment 1360622
> 
> 
> I know the curved bits fit in the red bit... gosh it must be nice to be a compound shooter...


Is that really your bow or just a picture borrowed from Ebay ;-)


----------



## howardyudoing (Feb 22, 2011)

Mooooaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

An update to my rig. New Sure-Loc Quest-X with Barry's custom recurve aperture in florescent green


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Aerotec
Jager BEST2 Grip
Beiter Plunger, Clicker
ARE AF-2 rest
Shur Loc Quest-X
Titan recurve aperture
Border Hex6 BB2 36#@29"
Jim McIntosh Strings
B-Stingers fore and aft
Sims Limbsavers Extreme


----------



## RaptorX (Dec 28, 2007)

*Cxt*


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Chris! The rig is looking beautiful! Looking forward to seeing it in person in a couple of weeks!

As for me:
Hoyt GMX '12 w/modified grip
900cx 40#L
Beiter Plunger, .020 Clicker
Hoyt Super rest (no moving parts/nothing to break)
Sure Loc Supreme-550 sight w/ 8-32 cross hair aperture
Dyneema String made by Jim McIntosh
Doinker Fatty Stabilizer
Doinker Fatty Side Bars
Doinker A-Bomb
Doinker Sight EZE

"Happy is the man that knows he can't buy points but has fun anyway."

"Never believe quotes read on the internet." -Mark Twain


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Here's my set up, pic could be better: 

34# short Pro Accents
SF Forged Plus
Win & Win rest
Shibuya DX plunger
Sure Loc Challenger with green knobs
Shrewd 7" side rods
Shibuya Ultima V-Bar
28" SF Axiom stabilizer with the notorious (among Cal Archery) floppy doinker/dampener


----------



## larcher90 (Dec 8, 2010)

But nooo, those limbs looked so good with a red riser! Especially since the writing shades from red to the yellow of the string that we apparently both have, too...


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

I know! Seriously, I'm mildly jealous that you got a red Forged Plus. When it came time for me to pick a color, the red was back-ordered! Wouldn't have blended well with my plunger, but psh, the limbs and riser and string matched so much better. Ah well, the blue is a very nice, shiny blue. You can check it out at USIAC, and I'll stare longingly at that red SF, haha...


----------



## Chris RL (Oct 30, 2011)

Look forward to seeing you back home!


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Win&Win Winex riser + RCX-100 Limbs + Sure-Loc Quest-X + A/C/Es


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Is that a second stabilizer? My eyes aren't that good.


----------



## skunklover (Aug 4, 2011)

Those are arrows I think.


----------



## Old Newbie (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks. I should have read the text.


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Old Newbie said:


> That's gorgeous! Is that a second stabilizer? My eyes aren't that good.


Thanks! I think so. Graduation present from my wife for finishing my Masters'.


----------



## Splashdown (Apr 13, 2012)

Here is my starter bow - nothing really special, but its my first and provides some room to grow.

Hoyt Horizon Riser (Black)
KAP 68" Limbs

I also have an entry level cartel sight - once I've outgrown it (gotten bored and want something new) I'll pick up something nicer.
Also, I think I am a few months away from a stabilizer package - I think I want to get my form under control first, then add all the nice toys later. :-D


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Splashdown said:


> Here is my starter bow - nothing really special, but its my first and provides some room to grow.
> 
> Hoyt Horizon Riser (Black)
> KAP 68" Limbs
> ...


Just a thought... might want to pick up at least a cheap long rob stabilizer for now, if $$ allows. Yes, you want to work on your form first, but if you're shooting without a stab, you're also not shooting with a finger/wrist sling, so you're probably teaching yourself to grab the bow on release, which is an aspect of FORM you might not want to be "working on" right now. That's a bad habit that's best if you never pick it up. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## Splashdown (Apr 13, 2012)

m013690 said:


> Just a thought... might want to pick up at least a cheap long rob stabilizer for now, if $$ allows. Yes, you want to work on your form first, but if you're shooting without a stab, you're also not shooting with a finger/wrist sling, so you're probably teaching yourself to grab the bow on release, which is an aspect of FORM you might not want to be "working on" right now. That's a bad habit that's best if you never pick it up. Just my 2 cents...


Thanks for the reply, m013690!

I should have mentioned. I am returning to archery after being away for a while, and I decided to take a couple courses before I really got going again. My coach doesnt recommend the stab to start, but she does recommend the finger sling almost immediately. She echoed your concerns about grabbing the bow. If I remember correctly, I was accused of a "death grip". Without the stab, the bow tends to roll back after a shot with the top of the string almost impacting me in the head before I grab the riser. 

I do own and use a finger sling religiously. Once I get the green light, I'll be running out to get my first stab, and complete the bow. 

~ Splash


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

Splashdown said:


> Without the stab, the bow tends to roll back after a shot with the top of the string almost impacting me in the head before I grab the riser.


That's why it can be hard to learn not to grab the bow (sling or not), without a stab. But, if you've got an instructor, do what she says!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

Splashdown said:


> Without the stab, the bow tends to roll back after a shot with the top of the string almost impacting me in the head before I grab the riser.


For that reason I have a short 10" stab on my bow, just to stop it from rolling onto my head.

My "setup": Samick Polaris starter bow 68" 28#.


----------



## gtijay73 (May 11, 2012)

I"m shooting this


----------



## RBK (Jun 28, 2011)

View attachment 1366522


Here is my Samick Athlete with Trad Tech BF Extreme Limbs 35# at my Draw. Doinker Stablizer set up and Shibuya RC Sight.
Capable of Gold !!!! I'm just Happy when I can Hit The Target

Rick


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

Here's my Hoyt HPX with Border Hex6 limbs.


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

My teaching rig


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

That bow is a beast if it punched those holes through that shipping container behind it!


----------



## Rlcplano (Apr 13, 2012)

If you start to see chips of paint missing off your riser under your rest or just after, it could be the arrow nock pins hitting the riser as the bow falls backwards. I am new also and this was happening; I was using a finger sling, no fingers on grip, and no stab. Teacher put a stab on my riser and the issue stopped. Tore up my new riser though.




Splashdown said:


> Thanks for the reply, m013690!
> 
> I should have mentioned. I am returning to archery after being away for a while, and I decided to take a couple courses before I really got going again. My coach doesnt recommend the stab to start, but she does recommend the finger sling almost immediately. She echoed your concerns about grabbing the bow. If I remember correctly, I was accused of a "death grip". Without the stab, the bow tends to roll back after a shot with the top of the string almost impacting me in the head before I grab the riser.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steely (Apr 20, 2012)

SF Forged Plus, Kaya Tomcat limbs, Shibuya Dual-Click


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Pic i took today with my new iPhone


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Contender XT3000 Cam&1/2+. Fattys, Shibuya sight, Beiter scope and rest.


----------



## Splashdown (Apr 13, 2012)

Rlcplano said:


> If you start to see chips of paint missing off your riser under your rest or just after, it could be the arrow nock pins hitting the riser as the bow falls backwards. I am new also and this was happening; I was using a finger sling, no fingers on grip, and no stab. Teacher put a stab on my riser and the issue stopped. Tore up my new riser though.


This is an interesting issue. To date, I had not heard or considered damage to the bow resulting from a lack of stabilizer. I will keep my eye open for any damage occuring to my riser.

I will speak to my coach as well. As soon as I am cleared to add the stabilizer, I will be adding a stab to the bow.

Thanks for the heads up!

~ Splash


----------



## rookcaca (Oct 10, 2002)

*my set-up*

hoyt hpx and F7's


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

that's a neat looking setup, unfortunately...... it's left handed :S


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

rookaca - What are the, I'm assuming, stabilizers on each of the limbs? I've seen the USAT shooters use them and curious.


----------



## arrow1347 (Mar 21, 2003)

problem with most of the pics are there missing the most important piece, my fita sight ring.


----------



## hwjchan (Oct 24, 2011)

Matt, on the Formula series limbs, the bushings for top and bottom horn are on the limb between the pivot point and limb bolt. Essentially, those dampeners function the same way as top and bottom horns on non-Formula risers would.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

hwjchan said:


> Matt, on the Formula series limbs, the bushings for top and bottom horn are on the limb between the pivot point and limb bolt. Essentially, those dampeners function the same way as top and bottom horns on non-Formula risers would.


Thanks for the info. I know of the bushings, I was curious of the exact manufacturer and name of the stabilizer.


----------



## fitadude (Jul 15, 2004)

Matt Z said:


> Thanks for the info. I know of the bushings, I was curious of the exact manufacturer and name of the stabilizer.


Check this out Matt I think this is what you are looking for 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/sims-limbsaverr-modular-node-20300.html


----------



## Shoobee (Feb 15, 2012)

Maxxis 35 in 60 lbs.


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

fitadude said:


> Check this out Matt I think this is what you are looking for


Thanks Doug!


----------



## m013690 (Sep 3, 2011)

arrow1347 said:


> problem with most of the pics are there missing the most important piece, my fita sight ring.


Nope. Mine's got it on there! Flo. green, and it's great!!


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

Shoobee said:


> Maxxis 35 in 60 lbs.


Thats a funny looking FITA rig :wink:


----------



## haloist (Apr 11, 2011)

Here's another pic I took yesterday with my new iPhone


----------

